# Civ 4 Problems!!



## ryama (Dec 20, 2007)

I am using an Acer Aspire 2410Z laptop, which has 238MB shared video memory, 2GB DDR2 RAM, and a 1.6Ghz dual core processor. I bought Civilization 4 and tried to play it and the intor videos are laggy, and sluggish. the gameplay is very slow and doesnt run as well as it should.  I used compatibility mode, since I have Windows Vista, but is there something else that will fix this? Is the whole problem my OS?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nope, the problem lies within your first sentence...

"Acer Aspire 2410Z *laptop*, which has *238MB shared video memory*"

Laptops and shared video memory does not go well with gaming.


----------



## Sattakan (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought Civ IV and BtS at the same time a few weeks ago. When I loaded up Civ 4 I had no problems at all. I did not patch to the current patch, but after a few hours of play it started crashing after several turns.

Then I loaded up BtS and had no problems, but it also started crashing after several hours. So I did an uninstall/reinstall and uploaded the patches.

Now I cannot even load either game. Once I put in discs 1 I get...

Loading Error
Caught unhandled exception creating XML parser object Current XML is:

I uninstalled again and reinstalled and I am getting the same message with CiV 4 and BtS.

Now I have two problems. First getting the game to actually play and then if it does it crashing after every few turns.

Any suggestions? This is frustrating as hell.

My drivers are up to date. I was able to play the game fine, or at least load it up. My only problem was the game crashing and rebooting after several turns. Now the game will not even load at all.

I did this.....

install the most recent version of DirectX 9c from Microsoft

then do the following for a clean reinstall:

Uninstall and Reinstall Civ4 Warlords BtS :

Try to follow this order when doing stuff:
Use Control panel to uninstall Beyond the Sword, then Warlords, then Vanilla
Delete "...\documents and settings\<username>\my documents\my games\sid meier's civilization 4" manually
Delete "...\documents and settings\<username>\my documents\my games\warlords" manually
Delete "...\documents and settings\<username>\my documents\my games\beyond the sword" manually
Delete "...\documents and settings\<username>\application data\my games\sid meier's civilization 4" manually
Delete "...\documents and settings\<username>\application data\my games\warlords" manually
Delete "...\documents and settings\<username>\application data\my games\beyond the sword" manually
(note: application data is a hidden directory so you need to configure windows explorer to show hidden files, also these directories in application data are sometimes removed by the uninstall routine)
Delete "...\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{CFBCE791-2D53-4FCE-B3FB-D6E01F4112E8}" (Civ4)
Delete "...\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{3E4B349F-10B5-4586-9D99-489A90A8B228}" (Warlords)
Delete "...\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{32E4F0D2-C135-475E-A841-1D59A0D22989}" (BtS) (note: InstallShield Installation Information is a hidden directory so you need to configure windows explorer to show hidden files).
Install Vanilla, immediately patch it to 1.61 (download it fresh from here)
Install Warlords, immediately patch it to 2.08 (download it fresh from here)
Install Beyond the Sword, immediately patch to 3.13 (download it fresh from here).

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/21/2008, 21:55:31
Machine name: ISISGAMETOWER
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BIOS: BIOS Date: 01/06/04 11:52:08 Ver: 08.00.09
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 672MB used, 2755MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do you have any virtual cd drives, like Daemon Tools?


----------



## alien456 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is my desktop: 
HP Pavilion a6421.uk
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ 2.30GHz 
3070 MB RAM
Windows Vista
I installed Civilization 4 but when I went to play the game it came up with "this program has known compatibility issues with this version of Windows" and wouldn't run so I changed the compatibility mode to windows XP SP2 and checked the "do not display this message again" box and tried running the game and it says "cannot locate CD ROM (even though it's a DVD) why is this happening? I haven't downloaded anything or changed any files in the game folder so why suddenly can it not locate the CD? And how can I get the game working ?


----------

